
Ask HN: If the US was at war, would it pay the coupon on its bonds to the enemy? - steven_pack
Assuming the answer is no, would the financial markets consider that a default?
======
o_nate
I assume if we went to war, the US government would immediately seize all
assets of the enemy government that were within its jurisdiction, presumably
including any Treasury bond holdings. So it would keep paying the coupons, but
it would be paying them to itself.

